# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Dua te mesoj limitet

## Naletja

Kush ka njohuri rreth limiteve nese mundet te me siguroj ca material, flm per mirkuptim

----------


## ikud

qfar problemi e ki se i  di deri diku klm 
material mundesh me gje ne libra ne net nuk di ku

----------


## Dito

Me qarte se ckerkon? mbi cfare limitesh flet, kujt shkence i referohesh? ndersa ky poshte teje do perkthyes ta marresh vesh.


*Dito*

----------


## ikud

qka kuptova un e ka fjalen per limitet ne matematike 
limite tjera nuk e di si ka 
si din tjera limite postoj ti  dito

----------


## Naletja

ndegjoni kam fjalen po pra per limitet ne matematik , un kam provim tashi ne analiz matematikore ngasse jam studnete e vitit te par dega matematik-informatik,mirpo problemi esht se nuk mar vesh fare ne limite prandaj nese mundeni diqka mem ndihmu ose deni liber qe mendoni se mund te gjej diqka ngase at qka kam mar nga profi asgj sme ek ndihmu diq qe esht me thejsht dhe me kapshme  ju falenderoj shum qao

----------


## tvsh

> ndegjoni kam fjalen po pra per limitet ne matematik , un kam provim tashi ne analiz matematikore ngasse jam studnete e vitit te par dega matematik-informatik,mirpo problemi esht se nuk mar vesh fare ne limite prandaj nese mundeni diqka mem ndihmu ose deni liber qe mendoni se mund te gjej diqka ngase at qka kam mar nga profi asgj sme ek ndihmu diq qe esht me thejsht dhe me kapshme  ju falenderoj shum qao


limitet gjenden duke vene vleren e atij limiti ne funksion

f=(x+1)/x kur x shkon ne psh ne 2 limiti =(2+1)/2=1.5
zevendeso x me cdo numer dhe bej veprimet
por ka dhe andralla kur
f=(x+1)/x kur x shkon ne +/- infinit limiti i f(x)= (infinit+1)/infinit= 1

tjeter shembull

f(x)=1/(x^2+1) kur x shkon ne psh ne 2 limiti i f(x)=1/(4+1)=0.2
f(x)=1/(x^2+1) kur x shkon ne +/- infinit limiti =1/(infinit+1)= 0

----------


## Naletja

> limitet gjenden duke vene vleren e atij limiti ne funksion
> 
> f=(x+1)/x kur x shkon ne psh ne 2 limiti =(2+1)/2=1.5
> zevendeso x me cdo numer dhe bej veprimet
> por ka dhe andralla kur
> f=(x+1)/x kur x shkon ne +/- infinit limiti i f(x)= (infinit+1)/infinit= 1
> 
> tjeter shembull
> 
> ...


te falenderoj shum met vertet , tani kam nje koncept mirpo ndoshta po kerkjo pak shum , kerkoj ndjes po a ka mundsi me deni literatur me te zgjerume nese mundeni mem informu se egziston ndojn qe mund te paisem une , edhe pse sidoqoft te falenderoj edhe njeher tung

----------


## tvsh

> te falenderoj shum met vertet , tani kam nje koncept mirpo ndoshta po kerkjo pak shum , kerkoj ndjes po a ka mundsi me deni literatur me te zgjerume nese mundeni mem informu se egziston ndojn qe mund te paisem une , edhe pse sidoqoft te falenderoj edhe njeher tung


google.com

----------


## tvsh

harrova per naljeten ka funksione ku limiti nuk ekziston psh: y=1/x
limit f(x)=1/x kur x-> shkon ne 0 nuk ekziston

por kur x->shon ne zero+ o+ (duke shkuar drej 0 nga ana pozitive) limiti eshte infinit
kur x->shkon ne zero-+ o- (zero minus) limiti eshte -infinit
left=majtas right=qender

me program matematikor, shiko dge figuren por principi eshte i njejte


```
>> syms x
>> y=1/x
y =
1/x
>> limit(y,x,0,'right') %pozitive zero 0+ (right limit)
ans =
inf
>> limit(y,x,0,'left') %zero negative o- (left limit(
ans =
-inf
>> limit(y,x,0) %this does not exist NaN
ans =
NaN
>> limit(y,x,4) %limiti kur x shkon ne 4
ans =
1/4
>> limit(y,x,4,'left') %limiti kur x shkon ne 4 (left lmit)
ans =
1/4
>> limit(y,x,4,'right') %limiti kur x shkon ne 4 (right lmit)
ans =
1/4
>> clear
>> 
>> x = [-2:0.0001:2]; %scalar array
>> y=1./x; %scalar division
Warning: Divide by zero.
(Type "warning off MATLAB:divideByZero" to suppress this warning.)
>> plot(x,y),xlabel('x'),ylabel('y'),title('y=1/x'),grid
```




> limitet gjenden duke vene vleren e atij limiti ne funksion
> 
> f=(x+1)/x kur x shkon ne psh ne 2 limiti =(2+1)/2=1.5
> zevendeso x me cdo numer dhe bej veprimet
> por ka dhe andralla kur
> f=(x+1)/x kur x shkon ne +/- infinit limiti i f(x)= (infinit+1)/infinit= 1
> 
> tjeter shembull
> 
> ...

----------


## ikud

Formulat themelore per limite 
1.Limiti I shumes ose  I  differences se dy  funksioneve
lim x tenton ne a [f(x)±g(x)]= lim x tenton ne a f(x)± lim x tenton ne a g(x)

2. Limiti iprodhimeve te  dy funksioneve – formula 
 lim x tenton ne a [f(x)*g(x)] =lim x tenton ne a f(x)* lim x tenton ne a g(x)

3.Limiti I  fuqise – formula
lim x tenton ne a[f(x)] ne fuqin n = [lim x tenton ne a f(x)]ne fuqi n

4. Faktori constant mund te nxiret jasht shenjes se limitit 
lim x tenton ne a C  *f(x) =C* lim x tenton ne a f(x)

5. Limiti I hersit te dy funksioneve 
lim x tenton ne a f(x)/g(x)= lim x tenton ne a f(x)/ lim x tenton ne a g(x)

----------


## ikud

Shembuj nga limitet

1.	lim x tenton ne 2  3x^2-1/4x+5 = 3*2^2-1/4*2+5 =11/13

2.	lim x tenton ne -2  (3x^2+5x-4) = 3*(-2)^2+5*(-2)-4 = 3*4-10-4 = -2

3.	lim x tenton ne ∞ 2x^2-3x+5/5x^2+4x+1 = pjestojm numruesin dhe emruesin me  

x^2  lim x tenton ne ∞ 2-3/x+5/x^2//5+4x+1/x^2 = 2/5 ke parasysh kjo eshte thyes e 

dyfisht vija kryesore e thyses eshte ku I kam bere dy vija te thyese

^ - tregon fuqin psh x^2 dmth x nee katror
/ pjestimi
*shumzimi

Qak te intereson diqka tjeter pyet 

Nese e di te  tregoj nese jo ndoshta din dikush tjeter  ne kete forum se nuk jam expert I matematikes se weq sa kam mbaruar shkollene  mesme.

----------


## EdiR

Nqs je duke bere Analize Matematike gjerat qe duhet te dish per limitet me sa me kujtohet kane te bejne me funksionet pambarimisht te vogla.
Rregulli me i pergjithshem per limitin e nje funksioni eshte vlera e funksionit kur zvendeson piken e dhene. Me poshte eshte dhene nje shembull i tille. Lim x->2 i X^2 eshte 4.
Kusht i nevojshem dhe i mjaftueshem qe nje funksion te kete limit eshte te jete i percaktuar dhe i vazhdueshem ne nje segment sado te vogel qe perfshin edhe ate pike.
Limitet e njeanshme: kur i afrohesh pikes se dhene nga e majta apo nga e djathta.
Nga e majta dmth - vlerat jane me te vogla sesa ajo e dhene. psh lim x->2
me - kemi 1.8999,1.959,1.999, dicka me e vogel sesa 2 por edhe kjo kur ngrihet ne katror eshte paka a shume dy, nga e djathta dmth + kemi te bejme me 2.0001, 2.0021 etj 
Problemi me keto limite vjen kur kemi te bejme me 0, pasi kemi ndryshim shenje, dicka me e vogel sesa 0 eshte jo vetem (-) nga e majta por edhe ne vlere - negative.

Te lutem mer nje shembull nga libri, leksionet dhe shkruaje ketu qe te mund te shpjegojme me detaje c'fare ndodh. Limitet jane te pafundme dhe teoremat jane te shumta per raste te vecanta.

----------


## Naletja

Faleminderit shum te gjithve met vertet me keni ndihmu mjaft net vertet kapitullin qe me pak e kam te qartt eshet limitet dhe vazhdueshmeria e funksionneve kjo osht ajo qe me s epaku mar vesh , ´nga ti edir shof qe merr vesh majft nga analiza matematikore nese ke mundesi te me ndihmosh rreth vazhueshmeris s e limitve , ju falenderoj edhe njeher shum

----------


## tvsh

> Faleminderit shum te gjithve met vertet me keni ndihmu mjaft net vertet kapitullin qe me pak e kam te qartt eshet limitet dhe vazhdueshmeria e funksionneve kjo osht ajo qe me s epaku mar vesh , ´nga ti edir shof qe merr vesh majft nga analiza matematikore nese ke mundesi te me ndihmosh rreth vazhueshmeris s e limitve , ju falenderoj edhe njeher shum


funksioni i shembullit me grafik y=1/x siper eshte i vazhdueshem? si thua ti naljeta? nqs nuk eshte pse nuk eshte?

po y=1/(x*x) eshte funksion i vazhdueshem? nqs po pse eshte i vazhdueshem?

je goc e zgjuar

----------


## Milkway

> limitet gjenden duke vene vleren e atij limiti ne funksion
> 
> f=(x+1)/x kur x shkon ne psh ne 2 limiti =(2+1)/2=1.5
> zevendeso x me cdo numer dhe bej veprimet
> por ka dhe andralla kur
> f=(x+1)/x kur x shkon ne +/- infinit limiti i f(x)= (infinit+1)/infinit= 1
> 
> tjeter shembull
> 
> ...


Gabim e ke ti shoku sepse limit i f(x)=(infinit+1)/infinit nuk eshte e  barabart me 1 por eshte form e pacaktuar , sepse ku din qfare vlere ka infiniti . 

Nalete keto forma jane per klase te mesme e jo per fakulltet, nuk di ne cilin Universitet je e regjistruar por ne UP keto forma nuk msohen fare . 

Ke disa lloje te limiteve , limite racionale , irracionale , trigonometrike etj . 

Gjithe secila prej tyre ka format e zgjidhjes

----------


## tvsh

> Gabim e ke ti shoku sepse limit i f(x)=(infinit+1)/infinit nuk eshte e  barabart me 1 por eshte form e pacaktuar , sepse ku din qfare vlere ka infiniti


eshte 1 me garanci

por eshte i papercaktuar,nuk ekziston kur x vete ne 0

megjithate noten ta jep mesuesi jo forumi

----------


## EdiR

Ju lutem mos kaloni ne sulme personale por perpiquni te ndihmoni sa me shume.
Lim x+1/x eshte 1 kur x nuk eshte zero dhe kjo ka vetem nje zgjidhje si per forumin edhe per mesuesin. 
si forme eshte inf/inf por me manipulim te thjeshte zgjidhet. Dhe keshtu shumica e funksioneve ne infinit ose ne menyre analitike ose me perafersim.
po te pjestosh lart e poshte me x kemi nje lim qe shkon ne zero 1/x dhe nje qe shkon tek 1 qe e ben limitin nje.

----------


## Milkway

> Ju lutem mos kaloni ne sulme personale por perpiquni te ndihmoni sa me shume.
> Lim x+1/x eshte 1 kur x nuk eshte zero dhe kjo ka vetem nje zgjidhje si per forumin edhe per mesuesin. 
> si forme eshte inf/inf por me manipulim te thjeshte zgjidhet. Dhe keshtu shumica e funksioneve ne infinit ose ne menyre analitike ose me perafersim.
> po te pjestosh lart e poshte me x kemi nje lim qe shkon ne zero 1/x dhe nje qe shkon tek 1 qe e ben limitin nje.


Pershendetje Edir 

Keshtu po qe eshte 1 por sipas tvsh infinit+1/infinit nuk eshte kurr e barabart me 1 . 

Une do ta shtoja se tek limitet kur ndryshorja x tenton ne infinit ateher pjesetohet me fuqine me te madhe te x .

----------


## Naletja

Ndigomi nuk dua te ngrej debat mirpo nese ka mudsi mem ndihmu sa me shum oki, ju falenderoj te gjithve

----------


## tvsh

> Ndigomi nuk dua te ngrej debat mirpo nese ka mudsi mem ndihmu sa me shum oki, ju falenderoj te gjithve


oki naljeta, une kam mbaruar ne universitet per matematike si minor

----------

